# Morel CAT-378 (MDT-37 replacement): Anyone used these before?



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Morel CAT 378 1-1/8" Soft Dome Horn Tweeter

I thought I might use a pair of these in the kicks with a pair of pro audio midrange. Does anyone have any experience with these tweeters?


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about using them also...

Here is a better spec sheet. Look at the 30 and 45 degree response curves! 

http://www.morelhifi.com/products/pdf/Tweeters/CAT/Specs%20sheet%20CAT378.pdf


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

CraigMBA said:


> I'm thinking about using them also...


What are you mating them up with? And where do you plan on mounting them?


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

JBL 2118H in a stealthy kickpanel.


----------

